# Carger So far so good :-)



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have managed to bring back Three batteries destined for the junk Heap !!!

So I have to say so far so good ... This charger works ... Desulphated all Three


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I own three of the lesser battery minder chargers. I have been very pleased with the results. I fish at night (can't stand the sun very long) and use several batteries. The ones I have cost about $50 and are plugged in as soon as I get in from fishing. Several old batteries that were only good for an hour now last for three.

Best regards,
Frank


----------

